# Orgasmic  Research



## Stevo (Jun 20, 2005)

article



> *COPENHAGEN (Reuters) - Women may be able to fool their partners by faking an orgasm but a brain scanner will catch them out every time, a conference heard Monday.
> 
> Researchers at the University of Groningen in the Netherlands have used scans to show that different areas of the brain are stimulated during an orgasm but are not activated when a woman fakes it.
> 
> ...


i wonder if our tax dollars are paying for this one ?  





~S~


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

ROFLMAO - the graphic is too much..... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 20 2005, 07:54 PM
> * "Women can imitate orgasm quite well," Gert Holstege told a fertility meeting Monday. "But there is nothing really happening in the brain." *


 That's sig worthy right there.


----------



## traumagirl1029 (Jun 20, 2005)

ROFL..thats a great article thanks for the last night laugh!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

I wanna go!


----------



## traumagirl1029 (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL i think we all would....::Shudder:: could you imagine the turn out if they opened it up to Americans?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by traumagirl1029_@Jun 20 2005, 09:23 PM
> * LOL i think we all would....::Shudder:: could you imagine the turn out if they opened it up to Americans?   *


 We'd have to hang closed signs at all the borders.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 20 2005, 06:54 PM
> * When women genuinely achieved an orgasm, areas of the brain involved in fear and emotion were deactivated. Those areas stayed alert however when women were faking it.
> 
> *


 SO....for you boys/guys/men/Jon that would really love to have a girl for a no strings, emotionless good time...you should make sure she reaches the Big O! everytime, and if she does get all attached, its probably because she was faking it    :lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 21 2005, 08:29 AM
> *
> SO....for you boys/guys/men/Jon *


 Ouch... Zing... that would be 1 for the princess....


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 21 2005, 08:48 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 21 2005, 08:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Jun 21 2005, 08:29 AM
> *
> SO....for you boys/guys/men/Jon *


Ouch... Zing... that would be 1 for the princess.... [/b][/quote]
 Like I said in a prior post, women always seem to get the upper hand..........maybe because they are relentless and always get in the last word. As far as the big O.....well......I guess i'll stop now before I get buried. h34r:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 21 2005, 08:29 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 21 2005, 08:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Jun 20 2005, 06:54 PM
> * When women genuinely achieved an orgasm, areas of the brain involved in fear and emotion were deactivated. Those areas stayed alert however when women were faking it.
> 
> *


SO....for you boys/guys/men/Jon that would really love to have a girl for a no strings, emotionless good time...you should make sure she reaches the Big O! everytime, and if she does get all attached, its probably because she was faking it    :lol:   [/b][/quote]

PS: Is EMTPrincess ATTACHED and in a LASTING/EMOTIONAL relationship? h34r:  h34r:  h34r:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

NO!  NO lasting emotitonal relationships here!!!      :lol:     :lol:








Hmmm...maybe I am missing something


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 21 2005, 11:01 AM
> * NO! NO lasting emotitonal relationships here!!!    :lol:   :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


If it's not lasting then, maybe your doing it right.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

LOL...Perhaps...I will keep it up just as it has been...



Me....













Myself.....











and .....




My Toys........ :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 21 2005, 11:10 AM
> * LOL...Perhaps...I will keep it up just as it has been...
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya see, LOOOOOOOONG Lasting!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

YEP, I prefer Energizer Batteries!!! :lol:    :lol:    :lol:    :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

Rechargable or multipaks?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

Multipaks.  Although I should switch to rechargable....



Cheaper that way


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

My camera takes rechargable. Could I send it to you?    :lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

ummm... vt... aren't you attached?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 21 2005, 10:48 AM
> * Like I said in a prior post, women always seem to get the upper hand..........maybe because they are relentless and always get in the last word. *


 Yep.............Just trying to prove my point.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

is that so?  :huh:


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2005)

Orgasmic Research = EMTLife Get Together  ??   :blink:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 21 2005, 12:40 PM
> * Orgasmic Research = EMTLife Get Together  ??   :blink: *


 oH MAN!! I AM SO THERE!!!


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 21 2005, 01:48 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 21 2005, 01:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Jun 21 2005, 12:40 PM
> * Orgasmic Research = EMTLife Get Together  ??  :blink: *


oH MAN!! I AM SO THERE!!! [/b][/quote]
Me too!!!!!!!...........Bring on the Margaritas and Tequilla shots. I might even try the worm if somebody twists my arm.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Jun 21 2005, 12:40 PM
> * Orgasmic Research = EMTLife Get Together  ??   :blink: *


 Easy. Jon will have a heart attack before he even got in the hotel.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 21 2005, 02:03 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 21 2005, 02:03 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Jun 21 2005, 12:40 PM
> * Orgasmic Research = EMTLife Get Together ??  :blink: *


Easy. Jon will have a heart attack before he even got in the hotel. [/b][/quote]
 and we wouldn't have a clue where to find any EMS.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 21 2005, 10:21 AM
> * YEP, I prefer Energizer Batteries!!! :lol:    :lol:    :lol:    :lol: *


 oh jesus!!


----------



## CO Barrel Racer (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Jun 21 2005, 07:29 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Jun 21 2005, 07:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Jun 20 2005, 06:54 PM
> * When women genuinely achieved an orgasm, areas of the brain involved in fear and emotion were deactivated. Those areas stayed alert however when women were faking it.
> 
> *


SO....for you boys/guys/men/Jon that would really love to have a girl for a no strings, emotionless good time...you should make sure she reaches the Big O! everytime, and if she does get all attached, its probably because she was faking it    :lol:   [/b][/quote]
 OMG - That was soooo funny!


----------



## Stevo (Jun 21, 2005)

hey, yanno we make a lotta sacrifices for science folks, it's _the right thing to do_... Winfred Brimley said so!





~S~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

He's the Black Stallion/Oatmeal/Liberty Health guy...

I get my Diabetic testing supplies from... Walmart because Liberty is too fVcking expensive.


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 21 2005, 10:31 PM
> * He's the Black Stallion/Oatmeal/Liberty Health guy...
> 
> I get my Diabetic testing supplies from... Walmart because Liberty is too fVcking expensive. *


 TTLWHKR - Wnat about EMP/ Bound Tree / Moore????


----------

